# Problemas para ativar o porto de amsn no iptables[RESOLVIDO]

## 236665

Olá galera, nao sei como ativar o porto de amsn no iptables, porque sou newbie nisto. 

Nas pcs clientes da minha rede, o amsn somente funciona via proxy a traves do squid, agora quando ponho por conexao direta via nat fica impossivel. Quando configuro via proxy consigo me loguear perfeitamente, mas quando quero recever ou mandar arquivos, simplesmente nao me deixa! 

Eu acho que deve faltar alguma coisa no iptables para poder ativar o puerto que usa frequentemente amsn, assim desse jeito eu posso recever ou mandar arquivos perfeitamente. 

O IP do meu server é 192.168.0.1 

O arquivo de iptables que fiz esta deste jeito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash 
> 
> # Primero vaciaremos nuestras reglas actuales 
> ...

 

Se alguem me ajudar, lhe agradeceria muito!

----------

## 236665

Ola galera, afinal resolvi o problema atualizando o amsn, afinal nao era problema de iptables, pois estava bem configurado, o problema era a versao 0.98.3 que me dava alguns problemas nos pcs dos meus clientes. Entao como ainda nao tinha no portage a nova versao (a 0.98.4) resolvi fazer um ebuild personalizado pra poder ter-lo, o post que fiz esta em https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-856685.html

----------

